# Stiff bindings: Targa, DM or NX2



## Michael (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi folks.
I look for really stiff and responsive bindings for soft boot carving and here is my list of candidates which I can buy in local shops:

Flow NX2 2015 of Flow NX2-RS 2014 
Rome Targa 2015
Flux DM 2014
I like Flow but I have fears about plastic caps on pivot points of highbacks because it may tears boots. Actually I found some confirmations of that in review.
Rome Targa looks nice but not too much info about it. Black horse for me.
Flux DM should be awesome according to reviews but I hear that Flow are much more responsive.
So, please advise the best choise.

Cheers.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Michael said:


> Hi folks.
> I look for really stiff and responsive bindings for soft boot carving and here is my list of candidates which I can buy in local shops:
> 
> Flow NX2 2015 of Flow NX2-RS 2014
> ...


You're like the 3rd person today that has mentioned Flow NX2's in a post...I feel a calling lol. I can't speak for the Rome or Flux's, but I haven't had issues with my Flows. They're meant to be ridden snug, not over tightened, like you can possibly do with traditional bindings. If you want stiff, they're stiff. I like a quick easy in, easy out binding. Thats what Flows provide for me.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

As far as the hinge goes...I used to have some Burton Cartels that ate the back of my boots up from the ribs that gripped into your boots backstay, and Forum bindings that peeled paint like crazy from rubbing after riding, and Union bindings that had some of the shitiest buckles that would never release...I've rode many bindings and some of my issues were just that, something I usually did wrong. I think all have some issue at a time or two, but tech and design has gotten better over time. Usually one bad review can spiral into an overall "bad product". If I was you, get your feet into some and find out for yourself.


----------



## Michael (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you jwelsh83.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i use rome targas and i love them. very comfortable and customizable. i'm not sure about this years model but i have the 2013s and they came with 2 extra sets of strap padding so you can adjust the amount of stiffness you want. plus it has a canting system. my only issue with them was that 32, DC, and my old Vans (from 2001) boots were too wide for the bindings so i ended making it easy on myself and just bought rome bodega boots (rather than constantly try different brands to see if they'll fit) but it ended up working out because they are nice boots and are pretty comfortable.


----------



## Michael (Jan 8, 2015)

SkullAndXbones said:


> ... my only issue with them was that 32, DC, and my old Vans (from 2001) boots were too wide for the bindings...


What size of boots and binding?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flows cable triangle provides a more efficient energy transfer. They are quicker edge to edge. And the NX2s are a very responsive binding.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Michael said:


> What size of boots and binding?


size 11 boots and size L/XL (the largest) bindings


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Love my Flux DMs. Super comfy and responsive. I had Rome 390s before, but got the DMs for my freeride board. Only issue was that I just recently lost one of the tool-less screws for my ankle strap. Found a replacement, but if you get Flux bindings, double check the screws!


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i use rome targas and i love them. very comfortable and customizable. i'm not sure about this years model but i have the 2013s and they came with 2 extra sets of strap padding so you can adjust the amount of stiffness you want. plus it has a canting system. my only issue with them was that 32, DC, and my old Vans (from 2001) boots were too wide for the bindings so i ended making it easy on myself and just bought rome bodega boots (rather than constantly try different brands to see if they'll fit) but it ended up working out because they are nice boots and are pretty comfortable.


I was going to suggest the Targa's as well. I too have the 2013s and my Vans 10 boot barely fits into the L/XL base of the bindings. After a couple cranks on the straps, boot fits snug and i like it. My setup is '13 Rome Mod Rocker, '13 Rome Targa, and 2012 Vans. I am running on med stiff ankle strap on flat canter on my bindings. With this setup, it is stiff. No flex in the bindings and i love it. I havent tried the super stiff ankle pad or the canting pads either. I will try them this year and see how i like it

OP, if you like to change your binding setup on the fly, Targa's are not for you. Every adjustment needs a philips driver. Not user friendly :finger1: Rome lol


----------



## Michael (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you all.
I ordered Flow NX2-AT finally. I'll share my experience some weeks later.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

A little late to the party but I will add my 2 cents. I just switched away from 2011 or 2012? Flow NXT-AT’s. I am a snowboard instructor and figured these would be awesome bindings as I am in and out of my board a lot some days. And I was right, they started out awesome. 

But over time I started having more and more issues with them. Over time they got really sloppy and my choices were ratchet them down to where they were hurting my feet and couldn't actually get my boot into the binding before each run without using the ratchets to loosen them, or riding them sloppy. Also, my left binding would somehow tighten itself as I rode and I wouldn't be able to kick in after each run. I would have to un-ratchet the binding to get my boot in. 

My buddy had a year older pair of flows and had the exact same issue. We finally got so frustrated with it we both bought new bindings.


I now ride the 2014 Rome SDS Targa's and love them. 


I realize this isn't what you want to hear after ordering a pair, but their newest design is supposed to fix most the issues i listed i hear.


----------



## Michael (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for your info Ballistic_BW.
Actually I am not sure what size will fit my boots perfectly (I ordered L for 8 size Nike Zoom Force) and if something goes wrong with Flow I will return them and select Targa as backup variant.


----------



## Michael (Jan 8, 2015)

By the way folks, does anyone know about stiffness of Rome Arsenal 2015? Is it really responsive quite almost as Targa or more playful? I found different reviews; don't know where the truth is.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Michael said:


> Thanks for your info Ballistic_BW.
> Actually I am not sure what size will fit my boots perfectly (I ordered L for 8 size Nike Zoom Force) and if something goes wrong with Flow I will return them and select Targa as backup variant.


I think you should be fine with a Large..if anything it might be on the big side. I had XL bindings and i wear a size 13.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i assume the targa will be stiffer if you choose to "customize" it that way by putting in the stiffer padding for the straps because of what it says on the flex meters on their site.

Rome Arsenal Snowboard Binding | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2015

Rome Targa Snowboard Binding | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2015


----------



## Michael (Jan 8, 2015)

Michael said:


> I'll share my experience some weeks later.


Hi folks.
I came back with Rome Targa 2015 finally.
I tried it with DC Judge 2015 boots and I am really impressed. 8.5 US size boot fits S/M binding flawlessly (but from 9 US it should be L/XL). 
Binding’s stiffness and response are really great and I can surely say that Targa is very good in soft boot carving. 
Upper strap is amazing - sometimes I feel that can tighten it more but it's not needed, because support is already enough.
Lower straps are great too. I removed rubbers for strap opening because they almost useless. You can just depress it and move forward but not open. Very handy.
Highbacks are stiff enough and there are no any issues with lateral support in spite of quite "flat" upper side of them.
And 5 stars of 5 from my side (in spite of necessity to use screwdriver for almost all customizations).


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Raiden/Nitro Phantoms - solid feature set and built to last. Never had a problem with any part of them, buckles never stick, the plastic straps are indestructible (probably because they have metal wire running through them) and the toe strap seems to work equally well over the top or around the toe. I've had Unions and 390s (albeit a few years ago now) and the Phantoms are, for me, another level.


----------

